# Question about nremt.org



## wadford (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok so I just got back from taking the NREMT written exam for basics. My question is about test results, when I checked under my certification it showed up as EMS professional error, and not currently certified. I know it may be too soon to check (the woman at the testing center said they may be up when I got home), when you checked your results, did it say pass or fail or did it just say not currently certified? Sorry if I'm bringing up an old question.


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have your practical test done as well?

On mine it said I had passed and that I was certified and showed my EMT #. It was a full 24 hours after I took my written before it was updated on the website.


----------



## wadford (Jul 16, 2011)

I've already taken and passed my practical stations. I'm hoping the results of my written will be posted on Monday.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 16, 2011)

I have nothing of value to say other than I almost wish it were like the old days, simply so the virtue of patience could be instilled upon today's youth, tomorrow's leaders.

When I tested, it was a minimum of 4 weeks and could possibly take up to 6 weeks BEFORE you even knew if you passed or failed.

Big envelope meant you passed, small envelope meant you failed.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 16, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> I have nothing of value to say other than I almost wish it were like the old days, simply so the virtue of patience could be instilled upon today's youth, tomorrow's leaders.
> 
> When I tested, it was a minimum of 4 weeks and could possibly take up to 6 weeks BEFORE you even knew if you passed or failed.
> 
> Big envelope meant you passed, small envelope meant you failed.



This I agree with. That was a long wait to see which envelope would show up. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## wadford (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm just ready to be able to apply and get some experience under my belt I suppose.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 16, 2011)

wadford said:


> Ok so I just got back from taking the NREMT written exam for basics. My question is about test results, when I checked under my certification it showed up as EMS professional error, and not currently certified. I know it may be too soon to check (the woman at the testing center said they may be up when I got home), when you checked your results, did it say pass or fail or did it just say not currently certified? Sorry if I'm bringing up an old question.



My results were up 2 hours after I tested.  When you login click on "Check On Application Status" and it will say if you passed or not.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2011)

In all fairness they could probably give you the results of the test instantly if they really wanted to but I'm sure they don't so as to avoid bullet holes in the testing machines. While I agree patience is a virtue largely extinct in the youth of today there are certain instances where I am in complete agreement with the OP and the brutal 24-48 hours after you take the NREMT is one of these.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 16, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> I have nothing of value to say other than I almost wish it were like the old days, simply so the virtue of patience could be instilled upon today's youth, tomorrow's leaders.
> 
> When I tested, it was a minimum of 4 weeks and could possibly take up to 6 weeks BEFORE you even knew if you passed or failed.
> 
> Big envelope meant you passed, small envelope meant you failed.



I couldn't agree more. As I have said in other similar discussions, we are obsessed today with instant gratification, and have lost all virtues of patience.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 16, 2011)

Up to the point I got my Authorization to Test letter from nremt.org, in the upper left corner where my name was remained blank.

About four hours after the test, I checked and there was a registry number there.  That was the only indication I got that I had passed, other than my card came in the mail two days later.


----------

